# Coming soon...........



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

From April we intend to be offering a colour change wrapping service using the latest 3M cast vinyl specifically made for vehicle wraps, this comes with a 10 year guarantee.

I am in the next couple of weeks going to be doing a complete wrap on my E34 535 Sport (well its cheaper than a respray :lol. but a little teaser as to what the scheme will be.

Satin white (almost pearl in certain lights) with high gloss black trim and wheels and a carbon fibre roof

The test piece I have done to see how the scheme will look

The film, obviously it comes on a large roll  but I just used an offcut to do half the front grill surround










The 50/50




























If anyone want to know anymore about this service and what can be achieved drop me an email, contact details are on the website

Cheers
Bryan:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks interesting Bry - looking forward to seeing the end results


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice one Bry

Good luck with this, looks like a good addition to the portfolio

Will be interesting to see how the E34 comes out.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

oooooo, do they come in Candy Colours?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Interesting!

Looks like lots of patience will be required.

Oh, you have done a fantastic job polishing those headlights, they are crystal clear


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Do they do a clear film ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks interesting Bry - looking forward to seeing the end results


Maybe do a chequer plate design on your A5


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nickos said:


> oooooo, do they come in Candy Colours?


Yes you can get House of Kolor candys, and flips



Wheelie_Clean said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Looks like lots of patience will be required.


Yeah can be a tad frustrating at times!



THE CHAMP said:


> Do they do a clear film ?


Yes clear films are available


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

What sort of prices are we talking???


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

declanswan said:


> What sort of prices are we talking???


Depends on what colour / type of film you want


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Are you able to just get your roof done? I'm interested in turning my roof gloss black. Can it be done with no seems?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes you can have just the roof done, got a picture of the roof - I can give you a better idea of what can be done


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got quoted £1,250 inc vat for a full gloss white wrap on my 5dr BMW 1 series from a wrapping place local to me. So tempted to go from Black to white.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i fancy turning the 3 series HOK Candy Red


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nickos said:


> i fancy turning the 3 series HOK Candy Red


Yeah thats possible


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmm now there's an idea... clear sounds good to save my paint.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Yes you can have just the roof done, got a picture of the roof - I can give you a better idea of what can be done


Not got a picture just yet but it would be around 48 inches by 40 inches. Pretty much just a standard, flat roof!

I was thinking of just buying some vinyl and doing it myself as it shouldn't be too hard, just wondered if it's something you could do.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Suasexed said:


> Not got a picture just yet but it would be around 48 inches by 40 inches. Pretty much just a standard, flat roof!
> 
> I was thinking of just buying some vinyl and doing it myself as it shouldn't be too hard, just wondered if it's something you could do.


I wanted to see if there where any gutters or panel joins, makes it easier to lose the edges then  But yes I am not just doing full wraps, single panels are being offered as well

Believe me its a lot trickier and frustrating to do than it looks, I thought the same, I've spent months practising and think I've now cracked it


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Suasexed said:


> doing it myself as it shouldn't be too hard


Uh-oh - you've jinxed it now!

Famous last words!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Bryan - fancy a trip to aberdeen? Got a new Focus RS that could do with a clear wrap on the front! :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

So i assume you aren't a 3M approved wrap technician as that requires you to go on a course. I would be wary of using an unapproved person as a cutting blade near your clearcoat will bring good results if you ever remove the wrap.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> So i assume you aren't a 3M approved wrap technician as that requires you to go on a course. I would be wary of using an unapproved person as a cutting blade near your clearcoat will bring good results if you ever remove the wrap.


Bryan's one of the UK's most respected Detailers mate so you'd be in safe hands :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> So i assume you aren't a 3M approved wrap technician as that requires you to go on a course. I would be wary of using an unapproved person as a cutting blade near your clearcoat will bring good results if you ever remove the wrap.


You shouldn't make assumptions then 

How else would I be able to set up an approved trade account with 3M and purchase from them 

Not everyones a cowboy


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Clark said:


> Bryan's one of the UK's most respected Detailers mate so you'd be in safe hands :thumb:


Cheers Clark, coming from you means a lot :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm, if i get a set of DPE's this year then i am DEFINETLY going HOK candy red or blue.....

TBC!

(stands by for the pimp **** take brigade )


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I wanted to see if there where any gutters or panel joins, makes it easier to lose the edges then  But yes I am not just doing full wraps, single panels are being offered as well
> 
> Believe me its a lot trickier and frustrating to do than it looks, I thought the same, I've spent months practising and think I've now cracked it


Wasn't having a go at you. Just the point where you said, " I've spent months practising and think I've now cracked it", wouldn't be something i would like to hear from someone performing a wrap on my car as its sounds as if they are self taught.

I know that even if someone if is qualified it doesn't mean they are fault free.

Anyway thats going off thread. Graham was looking to get a wrap on the bottom of his van after seeing the shadow cast by his fence.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Wasn't having a go at you. Just the point where you said, " I've spent months practising and think I've now cracked it", wouldn't be something i would like to hear from someone performing a wrap on my car.


So you expect me not to practise and go straight on to customers cars? 

One of the reasons I am doing my car is that customers can see the quality of the finished result for themselves

All the course teaches you is how to apply it, to get it perfect takes practice, and when I say I've cracked I mean to a standard *I am *happy with, which as with my detailing I set myself (I like to think) very high standards, but then if I didn't I guess I would be in the wrong business - do it right or don't do it all.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

was thinking of getting the 197 roof done with a local company - how safe is it to leave it on for a few years then peal off? will it cause laquer damage?

also will it swirl like normal paint?!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

rosssei said:


> was thinking of getting the 197 roof done with a local company - how safe is it to leave it on for a few years then peal off? will it cause laquer damage?
> 
> also will it swirl like normal paint?!


It depends on the quality of the paint work underneath, and how carefully it is removed.

Yes they do swirl, but depending on the film applied they can be polished using finishing polishes at lowish speeds


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> So you expect me not to practise and go straight on to customers cars?
> 
> One of the reasons I am doing my car is that customers can see the quality of the finished result for themselves
> 
> All the course teaches you is how to apply it, to get it perfect takes practice, and when I say I've cracked I mean to a standard *I am *happy with, which as with my detailing I set myself (I like to think) very high standards, but then if I didn't I guess I would be in the wrong business - do it right or don't do it all.


No of course i expect you to practise. After all practise makes........lol. If you were closer i'd use you it was just the inital expression which you've now clarified so :thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Can you wrap internal trim components in this same film?

There are some places that wrap trim in carbon weave fabric - are there similar textured films available?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

quattrogmbh said:


> Can you wrap internal trim components in this same film?
> 
> There are some places that wrap trim in carbon weave fabric - are there similar textured films available?


Can't see why not, you'd probably use one of the thinner films on smaller interior compontents as such as the 70 micron opposed to the 85 used on exterior wraps.

I've got some exterior CF film on order so when it arrives I'll have a play and pop a few pics up


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Wasn't having a go at you. Just the point where you said, " I've spent months practising and think I've now cracked it", wouldn't be something i would like to hear from someone performing a wrap on my car as its sounds as if they are self taught.


Nowt wrong with self taught sometimes mate, that's how I learned to machine polish as there was next to no guides or DW around at that time


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Clark said:


> Nowt wrong with self taught sometimes mate, that's how I learned to machine polish as there was next to no guides or DW around at that time


Better stop right now then Clark, if you aren't a 3M approved polishing technician :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a very interesting addition Bry :thumb:

Can't wait to see some more pictures when you're ready.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

The whole car should be all wrapped up  by my coffee morning on the 14th so if your coming to that you can see it in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

It's going to look proper bo!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Any experience with the 3M stonechip protection foil? We were about to test it for our detailing devision, but haven't found anyone with experience yet...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I haven't Florian as I am concentrating more on the colour change wraps, but it is regarded as one of the better clear films available.

Does Nanolex bond vinyl?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I haven't Florian as I am concentrating more on the colour change wraps, but it is regarded as one of the better clear films available.
> 
> Does Nanolex bond vinyl?


We do have a guy specialized in foils who does seal them with the Premium, but I would think that the Basic should also work!

The only thing you have to keep in mind is that the wrap gets in contact with the solvents, so if you try you need to test if the wrap you use is suitable / the sealant doesn't damage it, but I would think that there shouldn't be a problem!

3M offers a wrap against stone chips etc. that is covered with an additional clear coat, we'll test it on that, but I am sure it'll work!

Do they do a carbon fibre type wrap?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> The whole car should be all wrapped up  by my coffee morning on the 14th so if your coming to that you can see it in the flesh :thumb:


will deffo have a look, this sounds interesting, especially if you can wrap interior parts then we may be interested in getting some things wrapped in CF


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> We do have a guy specialized in foils who does seal them with the Premium, but I would think that the Basic should also work!
> 
> The only thing you have to keep in mind is that the wrap gets in contact with the solvents, so if you try you need to test if the wrap you use is suitable / the sealant doesn't damage it, but I would think that there shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> ...


I'll try a bit on an offcut and see what happens :thumb: But it supposed to resistant to petrol/diesel so I'm guessing it will be ok

3M don't as far as I know do a CF film, as most of the CF films are printed and laminated by 3rd parties.

I have the contact details of the company I get CF from if you want them


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I'll try a bit on an offcut and see what happens :thumb: But it supposed to resistant to petrol/diesel so I'm guessing it will be ok
> 
> 3M don't as far as I know do a CF film, as most of the CF films are printed and laminated by 3rd parties.
> 
> I have the contact details of the company I get CF from if you want them


That would be very kind! We already get most of our stuff for detailing from the UK because Meguiars for example is much cheaper than over here! Might be a good opportunity to offer something that most detailers won't get a hold on!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Maybe do a chequer plate design on your A5


thats if i still have it


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> thats if i still have it


FFS Bill :lol:you've only had it 5 minutes.......... what next then?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

This is becoming popular in the VW/Audi scene.

Towards the end of last year, a few cars were wrapped.

Hopefully this will bring some more business, and a fine change from detailing everyday


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

would polish's and LSP's still work as well on the wraps


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

id be interested to see this, and depending on price would be interested in a colour change to my megane coupe


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

OngarGTI said:


> would polish's and LSP's still work as well on the wraps


Depends what type of film you have applied, the gloss ones can be polished with finishing polishes and most LSP's work fine on them


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> id be interested to see this, and depending on price would be interested in a colour change to my megane coupe


I've got the grand unveiling of the E34 at my coffee morning on the 14th, which is everyone is welcome to attend


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> FFS Bill :lol:you've only had it 5 minutes.......... what next then?


Well I have been offered more than i paid for it - so it seems a no brainer to let her go and look for another ! Maybe another A5 or A3 for now...


----------



## djmike (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd be very interested in having some of my interior wrapped in CF if thats an option Bry:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

djmike said:


> I'd be very interested in having some of my interior wrapped in CF if thats an option Bry:thumb:


Mike pop down for the coffee morning on the 14th and have a chat :thumb:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

looks interesting!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im intrested for my ibiza - id be after a metalic brown or bronze.

whats the price compared to a full respray? can you do the shuts also?

whats it like for keeping swirls/stone chips/marks off? can it be polished? waxed?

can you do wheel centres?

what sorta time does it take to do?

sorry for the Q's 

Dave


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks awesome. Would be very interested to see the final results. 

How much does it all cost? (sorry thats a bit of general Q...)


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> im intrested for my ibiza - id be after a metalic brown or bronze.
> 
> whats the price compared to a full respray? can you do the shuts also?
> 
> ...





Dan Clark said:


> That looks awesome. Would be very interested to see the final results.
> 
> How much does it all cost? (sorry thats a bit of general Q...)


Ok shuts aren't normally done.

Compared to a respray, well depends on how much the respray is going to cost, however the turn around time is 2 days on average, no worries about overspray, sags, runs, OP etc.

Cost is from £1200 to £2000 depending on the vinyl used, size and complexity of car.

Roofs bonnet and boots (in CF for example) would be £200 - £250 again size dependant

Can be reverted back to original in less than a day.

Maintaining the wrap is no different to paintwork, the gloss ones can be polished with finishing polishes at low speeds.

Wheel centres, TBH I wouldn't bother, you would be better of having those painted to match.

All the cast vinyls used have a minimum of 7 year guarantee, the calendered vinyls as used for the CF look have around a 3 - 5 year guarantee.

There around 100 stock colours available, but one off colours are available (at an extra cost), with various effects including matt, satin, gloss, flips, pearls and candy's to name a few.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

whats the deal if the car gets keyed?

or somehow you get a rip if you get me?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> whats the deal if the car gets keyed?
> 
> or somehow you get a rip if you get me?


You simply replace the vinyl on the panel that been damaged


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome

im really intrested in this

anychance of a pic of the browns/bronzes you can get?

must be metalic :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> awesome
> 
> im really intrested in this
> 
> ...


I can show a pic from the colour card, however it won't be an accurate representation of the colour being on a PC monitor, if there is any that you like the look of I can get samples of the actual vinyl and send them to so you can see it in the flesh.

I'll PM you the colours in a bit :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome!!!

i hate putting ideas in my head lol

:lol:


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

wow thats awesome Bryan, I can feel a Carbon Roof coming for mine....


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I've got the grand unveiling of the E34 at my coffee morning on the 14th, which is everyone is welcome to attend


Put some sneak preview pics on facebook 

It does sound interesting though, shame I don't have anything that I want wrapping.


----------



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

can't wait to see more of this.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry another Q...will a vinyl wrap cover stone chips to a smooth finish? I'm tempted to get my 57 plate Civic Type S bonnet done, can you do a carbon fibre look wrap or Honda OEM deep bronze?

Cheers in advance,
Dan


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Dan Clark said:


> Sorry another Q...will a vinyl wrap cover stone chips to a smooth finish? I'm tempted to get my 57 plate Civic Type S bonnet done, can you do a carbon fibre look wrap or Honda OEM deep bronze?
> 
> Cheers in advance,
> Dan


Depends how large the stonechips are TBH and the thickness of the film which depending on the colour can be from 50microns to 100microns.

CF is no problem and comes in standard black look or silver and white.

I don't know what Honda deep bronze looks like TBH so can't say, but one off colours are available (at extra cost).

When I'm over the unit tomorrow I'll try and post up my colour charts of all the off the shelf colour and effects I can get. In total there are probably 500 odd colours, including metallics, pearls, flips and candys as well as your normal matt, gloss and satin.

We are aiming to have an in house design and vinyl print service so if anyone should want a truly unique wrap then we can provide the total package from design to installation.

Infact we already have a special (excluding my BMW :lol car to wrap in the very near future


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, here's a piccy of the Civic the bonnets not huge, but blimey does it hover up stones due to the angle of it


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

TBH If you you were to get the bonnet done I would go for CF rather than trying to colour match, as IMO it would probably look odd


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have to say Bry I am mightily impressed! When I get another car worthy of some attention I may well have the front end done:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> TBH If you you were to get the bonnet done I would go for CF rather than trying to colour match, as IMO it would probably look odd


Yeah, think that would look good. What sort of price would it be?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Dan Clark said:


> Yeah, think that would look good. What sort of price would it be?


Probably looking at around £200 - £220


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll start saving then!!


----------

